# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  παλιο ραδιο

## electrosalonica

βρηκα 1 παλιο ραδιοφωνο και θελω να το φτιαξω.λειτουργει μεν για λιγο αλλα μετα απο 2-3 λεπτα καπνισε και αρχισε ο μετασχηματιστης του να βγαζει υγρο καφε χρωματος.θελω να ρωτησω αν ξερετε μπορω να βρω ανταλλακτικο?
ο τυπος του ειναι 
KB BR20E S/N OO546

----------


## HFProject

Μάλλον φταίει και κάτι άλλο εκτός από τον μετασχηματισή.

Πρέπει να δεις αν οι τάσεις του είναι κάπου γραμμένες ή αν υπάρχει σχέδιο και μετά μπορείς να βρεις ή να παραγγείλεις.

----------


## electrosalonica

> Μάλλον φταίει και κάτι άλλο εκτός από τον μετασχηματισή.
> 
> Πρέπει να δεις αν οι τάσεις του είναι κάπου γραμμένες ή αν υπάρχει σχέδιο και μετά μπορείς να βρεις ή να παραγγείλεις.



δυστηχως δεν εχει.οταν το εβαλα να παιξει εκανε 1 σφυρικτο.ετσι δοκιμασα να μειωσω την ισχυ εχει 1 διακοπτη με 2 καρφακια το αλλαξα απο 250 σε 220 και αρχισε να βραζει.μακαρι να βρω ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ασχολουμαι με ραδιο

----------


## Νίκος Rider

> βρηκα 1 παλιο ραδιοφωνο και θελω να το φτιαξω.λειτουργει μεν για λιγο αλλα μετα απο 2-3 λεπτα καπνισε και αρχισε ο μετασχηματιστης του να βγαζει υγρο καφε χρωματος.θελω να ρωτησω αν ξερετε μπορω να βρω ανταλλακτικο?
> ο τυπος του ειναι 
> KB BR20E S/N OO546



Κάνε αναζήτηση στο δυαδύκτιο για σχέδιο βάζοντας σε κάποια μηχανή αναζήτησης την μάρκα και το μοντέλο εάν εισαι τυχερός ίσως βρείς κάτι.

----------


## electrosalonica

μηπως ξερετε καπου να εχει τα σχηματα για αυτην εταιρεια KOLSTER-BRANDES ENGLAND εψαξα αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποται :Cursing:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> δυστηχως δεν εχει.οταν το εβαλα να παιξει εκανε 1 σφυρικτο.ετσι δοκιμασα *να μειωσω την ισχυ* εχει 1 διακοπτη με 2 καρφακια το αλλαξα απο 250 σε 220 και αρχισε να βραζει.μακαρι να βρω ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ασχολουμαι με ραδιο



Λάθος σκέψη. Για δεδομένη τάση δικτύου (230υ) κατεβάζοντας την τάση λειτουργίας του μετ/τή αυξάνεται η απορροφούμενη ισχύς και μάλιστα στο τετράγωνο, ενώ παράλληλα μειώνοντας την αντίστασή του μετ/τή έχουμε επιπλέον αύξηση ρεύματος.
Βγάλε τα φορτία από τα δευτερεύοντα, ξαναβάλε στα 250 δοκίμασε πάλι να δεις αν ζεσταίνεται αλλά πες και τι ράδιο είναι με λυχνίες ή Τρανζ.

----------


## electrosalonica

ειναι με λυχνιες τυπου brimar b.v.a 6 .το ξερω εκανα βλακεια .δεν υπαρχει κινδυνος τωρα που εσταξε ο μετασχηματιστης αν τον βαλω στο ρευμα να χαλασει περισσοτερο?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Αν έχει βραχυκυκλώσει τι θα πάθει θα χαλάσει περισσότερο? ενώ υπάρχει περίπτωση αν δεν έμεινε πολύ ώρα ΟΝ να είναι ΟΚ και να έχει βραχυκλώσει μόνο ο ανορθωτής.αλλά τα δευτερεύοντα στο αέρα.

----------


## electrosalonica

συγνωμη επειδη δεν καταλαβα πια ειναι τα δευτερευοντα?συγχωρεσε με αλλα δεν τα γνωριζω τελεια

----------


## tomhel

Ρε παιδιά , μου αρεσει που δινετε και συμβουλες..
Με λιγα λογια φιλε μου..
Εχει χαλάσει ο ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ ..
Δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρεις ιδιο Μ/Σ ιδιαίτερα καινούργιο..
  Καλύτερα εφοσον δεν εχεις κάποια ιδιαίτερη σχεση με τα ηλεκτρονικά ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ να το σκαλιζεις γιατι υπαρχει ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑΣ..
Οι συσκευές με λυχνίες δουλεύουν με υψηλές τάσεις...
  Καλύτερανα το πας σε κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό να το δει και αυτος θα σου πει τι πρεπει να γινει..
Το θεμα ειναι οτι φτιάχνετε πάντως...

----------


## electrosalonica

> Ρε παιδιά , μου αρεσει που δινετε και συμβουλες..
> Με λιγα λογια φιλε μου..
> Εχει χαλάσει ο ΜΕΤΑΣΧΗΜΑΤΙΣΤΗΣ ..
> Δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρεις ιδιο Μ/Σ ιδιαίτερα καινούργιο..
>   Καλύτερα εφοσον δεν εχεις κάποια ιδιαίτερη σχεση με τα ηλεκτρονικά ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ να το σκαλιζεις γιατι υπαρχει ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑΣ..
> Οι συσκευές με λυχνίες δουλεύουν με υψηλές τάσεις...
>   Καλύτερανα το πας σε κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό να το δει και αυτος θα σου πει τι πρεπει να γινει..
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι φτιάχνετε πάντως...



σε ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου.απο ρευματα ξερω εκτος οτι εχω σπουδασει τεχνικος υπολογιστων,εργαζομουν σε ηλεκτρολογικες εγκατασεις και σε εργαστηρια ως φοιτητητης.ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ασχολουμαι με ραδιο παλιο,πες το απο μερακι,πες το τρελα οπως θελεις,αλλα θελω να το φτιαξω και να μαθω.δεν νομιιζω οτι ειναι κακο αυτο.

----------


## Thanos10

Στην εξοδο τι λαμπα εχει για να σου πουμε και τι ταση εχει ο μετασ/στης.

----------


## electrosalonica

εχει 16-24 MDFS REC16 350V DC WKG JAN 47

----------


## beymakias

εχεις κανει ολα αυτα και δεν γνωριζεις το δευτερευον???

----------


## Thanos10

> εχει 16-24 MDFS REC16 350V DC WKG JAN 47



 Αυτο που εγραψες δεν ειναι τυπος λυχνιας.

----------


## electrosalonica

συγνωμη λαθος απο βιασυνη brimar b.v.a 6 5Z 4G :Sad:

----------


## tomhel

Φιλε Γιωργο τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο απλα οσο τα νομιζεις..
Απο την στιγμη που η συσκευή αυτη ειναι παλια , και έσκασε το τραφοδοτικο και ιδιαίτερα δε ο Μ/Σ πολυ απλα σημαίνει οτι υπαρχει βλαβη γενικότερα..
Μπορει να εχουν στεγνώσει οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί , αλλα πολυ πιο πιθανο ειναι καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα στο κύκλωμα ειτε του τροφοδοτικου , ειτε και του δεκτη..
Οι ελάχιστη ταση που μπορεις να βρεις σε αυτην την συσκευη ειναι το λιγοτερο 250volt οποτε το να αρχίσεις να πειράζεις κατι το οποιο δεν γνωρίζεις μεγαλύτερη ζημια θα κανεις και ισως φας και κανα  'ταγκαλο'...
Οι βασικές σου γνωσεις γυρω απο το θεμα δεν θα σε βοηθήσουν να λυσεις μονος σου το πρόβλημα πιστεύω , μαλλον μαζι με τον Μ/Σ πρεπει να αλλάξεις ολο το τροφοδοτικό του δεκτη , και εκτος αυτου θα πρεπει να κοιτάξεις και στο κύκλωμα του δεκτη για τυχών ζημιές ( οταν αρπάζει ετσι ενας μετασχηματιστης δείχνει μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα σε ολη την συσκευή )
Αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου..
Τωρα αμα θελεις να πειραματιστεις , τι να σου πω....ενα μονο , ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ...!!!

----------


## Thanos10

> συγνωμη λαθος απο βιασυνη brimar b.v.a 6 5Z 4G



Oυτε αυτο που εγραψες ειναι λυχνια δες τις λυχνιες τι γραφουν επανω τους αν δεν ειναι σβησμενα, και ανεβασε τα.

----------


## tomhel

Λυχνία είναι...η 5z4g
Ανορθώτρια..
http://www.r-type.org/exhib/aaa0094.htm

----------


## Thanos10

Και απο τι βλεπω δεν γνωριζεις απο λυχνιες καλο θα ηταν να το αναλαβει καποιος που ξερει γιατι βλεπω να κανεις μεγαλυτερη ζημια,και μην πειραξεις κατι αλλο.
Αυτα τα ραδιοφωνα συνηθως δουλευουν με 250ν DC περιπου.
Ανεβασε και καμια φωτο.

----------


## Thanos10

Και μαλιστα διπλη ανορθωτρια (ετσι οπως την εγραψες) που σημαινει οτι ο μετασχηματιστης εχει και μεσαια ληψη,στην υψηλη ταση.

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε γιωργο προσοχη με το ραδιο γιατι εχει υψηλες τασεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ολα τα προβληματα ξεκινανε με τους πυκνωτες. πρεπει να τους αλλαξεις ολους, και μετα προχωρας στην επισκευη η οτι αλλο χρειαζεται. 
αυτο ειναι το ραδιο σου???

----------


## electrosalonica

καλημερα
αυτο ειναι :Rolleyes: 
τελεια σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Antonis12

Μπορείς νά βγάλεις τόν μετασχηματιστή καί νά τόν πάς γιά περιέλιξη άν έχει καεί.Άλλαξε οπωσδήποτε όλους τούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς.Ακόμη μπορείς νά καταργήσεις τήν ανορθώτρια καί νά τροφοδοτήσεις  τίς υπόλοιπες λυχνίες μέ 6.3 πού δουλεύουν τά νηματά τους  ,καί μέ ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό υψηλής ανόδους καί σκρήν.

----------


## electrosalonica

λιγο καθυστερησα λογω βλαβης καμερας

----------


## electrosalonica

και οι υπολοιπες

----------


## thanasis 1

Παιδες ξεθαβω αυτο το παλιο θεμα γιατι δεν αξιζει να ανοιξω νεο,εχω ενα ραδιοκασετοφωνο του 70 το οποιο εχει εναν εξωτερικο μετασχηματιστη ο οποιος βγαζει εξοδο 120βολτ 
ο μετασχηματιστης αυτος τροφοδοτει εναν αλλον μετασχηματιστη που εχει μεσα το ραδιοκασετοφωνο ο οποιος βγαζει εξοδο 6βολτ.Εγω θελω να  βαλω στο εσωτερικο του μονο εναν 
μετασχηματιστη που να μου δινει 6βολτ,ειδα οτι εχει μια ασβαλεια στα 800mA λογικα αν βαλο εναν μετασηματιστη 6βολτ 1A θα ειναι ενταξει ετσι??Ή να παω στα 2A?

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

λογικα οτι δουλευει δεν πειραζουμε,τωρα δηλαδη θες να καταργησεις τον εξωτερικο μ.τ 220-120 ο οποιος δεινει στο κασετοφωνο 120 και βγαζει 6βολτ μονο ομως η εχει και αλες τασεις ?πχ σε μερικα κασετοφωνα εχουν αλες τασεις για μοτερ αλες για τα ηλεκτρονικα .

----------


## thanasis 1

Ο μετασχηματιστης που είναι μέσα στο ράδιο βγάζει μόνο 6 βολτ δεν έχει άλλες τάσεις το έχω τσεκάρει.Λες να έχω πρόβλημα αν κάνω αυτήν την μετατροπή?

----------


## lepouras

μάλλον ήταν από αυτά που βγαίνανε από τίποτε αμερικάνικες βάσεις κλπ. δεν θα έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα αν κάνεις την αλλαγή.

----------

thanasis 1 (09-06-17)

----------


## Dragonborn

> Καλύτερα εφοσον δεν εχεις κάποια ιδιαίτερη σχεση με τα ηλεκτρονικά ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ να το σκαλιζεις γιατι υπαρχει ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΠΛΗΞΙΑΣ..



 ... ή πυρκαγιάς...

----------

